# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Türk Devletleri: Azerbaycan, Özbekistan, Kırgızistan, Kazakistan >  Ramil Seferov bir kahramandır

## ceydaaa

th_94381_372684250610_142533575610_10401912_559592_n_122_52lo.jpgNatonun sözde "Barış için Ortaklık" programı çerçevesinde Macaristan Milli Savunma Üniversitesi'nde eğitim alan 27 yaşındaki Azerbaycan Türk Üsteğmeni Ramil Seferov, aynı sınıfta ders gören 26 yaşındaki Ermeni subay Gurgen Margaryan'ı 2004 yılında öldürmüştü.

Ramil Seferov bu soylu davranışından dolayı cezalandırılmış ve ömür boyu hapse mahkum edilmiştir. Hâlen Macaristan'da hapis hayatı yaşayan bu şerefli subayımızla iftihar ediyoruz.

Ramil Seferov, Gurgen Margaryan'ı neden öldürdü?

Margaryan adlı Ermeni subay, Azerbaycan bayrağını ayakları altına almış, Türklere ve Ramil Seferovun kendisine küfürler etmiş, işgal edilmiş Azerbaycan toprakları ve Ramilin Karabağ Savaşında şehit düşmüş akrabaları hakkında alaylı ve rencide edici sözler söylemiştir. Bunun üzerine haysiyetli Türk subayı Ramil Seferov daha fazla dayanamamış ve yangın panosundaki baltayı kaptığı gibi Ermeni Margaryan'ı öldürmüştür.

Ramil Seferov bir kahramandır. Azerbaycan topraklarının %20 sini işgal ederek bir milyon masum insanı göçmen durumuna düşüren ,çocuk, yaşlı demeden binlerce Türkü vahşice katleden, binlercesini esir alarak organ satışı ile kirli ticaret yapan, bir gecede bine yakın kişiyi hunharca katledip Hocalı katliamını gerçekleştiren Ermenilerin saldırgan bir subayını bir Türk askeri öldürdüyse, o kahramandır.

----------

